# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Sheree Murphy Joins Hollyoaks!

## moonstorm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sheree Murphy has joined hollyoaks.

she is to play the long lost mother of Anita Roy.






http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...Hollyoaks.html

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2010), lizann (26-02-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Over six years after she quit Emmerdale, Sheree Murphy is returning to the world of soap.
The mother-of-three is joining the cast of rival soap Hollyoaks, playing the long-lost biological mother of teen Anita Roy (Saira Choudhry).
Murphy, whose ditzy barmaid character Tricia Dingle was killed off the ITV show in December 2003, took a step back from her acting career to be a full-time mum to her three children.

The  34-year-old actress, who was runner-up in the 2005 series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!, has already begun filming her scenes, which be screened from April 23.
She will play Eva, who had Anita adopted by Govinda and Bel Roy as a baby.
Troubled teen Anita only discovered she was adopted last June after her evil brother Ash (Junade Khan) told her.

Anita was stunned when Ash showed her her birth certificate, which showed her mother was just a teenager when she had her.
Murphy's character Eva arrives in Chester under the guise of a mysterious brunette called 'Kate' and finds herself attracted to Anita's other brother Ravi (Stephen Uppal).
But it isn't long before she finds out Ravi's little sister is the baby she gave up 17 years ago.

Murphy said: 'Being a fan of the show, I'm really excited to be a part of Hollyoaks and working with the young cast, especially Saira.
'Her character has been through some really tough times recently so it will be interesting to see how she responds to the arrival of my character Eva, her biological mother.'

Meanwhile, Murphy is said to be considering a move Down Under next year with Australian footballer husband Harry Kewell.
The couple visited several homes in the Sydney suburb of Palm Beach earlier this month while Kewell received medical treatment for his groin injury.
Murphy and Kewell, who have been married for nearly seven years, have spent a lot of the past year apart from he transferred from Liverpool to Turkish team Galatasaray.
The soap star decided to stay at the couple's Â£2.6million home in Cheshire with their three children Taylor, nine, Ruby, six and Matilda, 22 months, rather than uproot them.

But with his Galatasaray contract up for renewal this summer, football pundits expect he will be looking to return to a British team.
Despite wanting to have another child, Murphy said last year she was hoping to return to work again.
She said: 'Iâd like another one. But not yet because Iâd like to go back to work for a bit first. Iâve always wanted a big family and I must admit Iâd like another boy.'
Murphy has spoke of how difficult it has been for her and Kewell to have a long-distance marriage: 'Heâs my best friend and I miss him so much but I know heâs doing this for the family.'

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2010), lizann (24-02-2010), moonstorm (13-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

hopefully she takes Anita with her and leaves

----------

Dazzle (24-02-2010)

----------


## lizann

Sheree Murphy has revealed that she is "really excited" after joining the cast of Channel 4 soap Hollyoaks.

Yesterday, it emerged that the former Emmerdale star had signed up to play Anita Roy's (Saira Choudhry) long-lost mother Eva on the teen drama.

Speaking about her new role for the first time, Murphy commented: "Being a fan of the show I'm really excited to be a part of Hollyoaks and working with the young cast, especially Saira.

"Her character has been through some really tough times lately so it will be interesting to see how she responds to the arrival of my character Eva, her biological mother."

Murphy has already started filming scenes and is expected to appear on screen for the first time on April 23.

The actress is best known for playing Emmerdale's Tricia Dingle between 1998 and 2004 and for appearing on the fifth series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here! in 2005. However, in recent years, she has concentrated on a TV presenting career.

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy has admitted that her new role in Hollyoaks is making her feel "really old".

The 34-year-old has been filming her first scenes with the Chester-based soap in recent weeks after signing up to play Anita Roy's (Saira Choudhry) long-lost mother Eva on the teen drama.

Discussing her experience so far, Murphy told Holy Soap: "I always thought eventually I'm going to be playing a mother at some point as I get older, but maybe a mother to a baby or a toddler, not to a 17-year-old, so I feel really old.

"I've only done a few scenes here and there, so I've kind of not got my teeth into it yet and I still feel like the new girl, which is awful. I hate it! But everyone's lovely and I'm really looking forward to it."

The actress previously played barmaid Tricia Dingle in Emmerdale for six years until 2004.

Asked how Hollyoaks compares to her old show, Murphy replied: "It's really different. Everyone's much younger so I feel really old, which is not a good thing. But it's kind of the same because when you're on a soap it's family-orientated and everyone gets on well."

Murphy's character will be seen on screen for the first time next month.


DS

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Sheree Murphy has revealed that Emily Symons wanted her to sign up for Home and Away.

Symons recently returned to her role as Summer Bay's Marilyn Fisher and had hoped that Murphy would be cast as the dizzy blonde's British friend Mitzi.

The Australian actress struck up a friendship with Murphy when they worked on Emmerdale together and the pair are still in touch.

Speaking to PA, Murphy explained: "Marilyn's been in England and has a friend called Mitzi - [the producers] were looking to cast her and she said, 'You've got to cast my friend Sheree'.

"I think they are casting for her now but I've got a job and can't be coming over to Australia! She said the producer is keen to do something in the future."

Murphy, who will be seen making her debut in Hollyoaks later this month, added that it would "make sense" for her to pursue work down under one day as her footballer husband Harry Kewell is from Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy has insisted that there is no truth in rumours of poor morale among the Hollyoaks cast.

The actress, who joined the Channel 4 teen serial in February, insisted that her colleagues all feel optimistic about the show's future with new producer Paul Marquess at the helm.

Earlier this month, it was reported that the Hollyoaks team feared the drama could be axed after its audience fell to 850,000 on Good Friday.

However, speaking to Holy Soap, Murphy explained: "I think everyone's trying to be positive about the new changes rather than think about the whole thing being axed. 

"The new producer has been brought in for a reason and that's to change things around so regardless of what happens in the future you have to look at now. He's going to make big changes and improve everything if that's what it needs."

In recent weeks, Marquess has culled a string of characters, shaken up the Hollyoaks production team and announced a hoard of new signings. He has also revealed that fans can expect to see "a big injection of fun" over the coming months.

Murphy's first scenes as Anita Roy's (Saira Choudhry) long-lost mother Eva will air on Hollyoaks next week.


DS

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks newcomer Sheree Murphy has admitted that she felt nervous as she made her debut on the soap.

The mother-of-three announced that she had been cast as Anita Roy's (Saira Choudhry) long-lost mother Eva two months ago - her first major acting role since she bowed out of Emmerdale in 2004.

Speaking to the Liverpool Echo about the pressures of her screen comeback, Murphy explained: "I think it's all to do with confidence. I do believe that if you've got confidence you can do most things, but when you've lost that - and I have to say, I did massively - then you start to have these doubts.

"You're settled in your life with your kids and the demands on you are completely different. You know you can act, but then there's still a part of you which does a scene and thinks, 'Oh God, that's probably rubbish'."

On her new schedule, she continued: "I'm very lucky at the moment because they've just eased me into it which I really appreciate. They've allowed me to get my head around it a bit, to sort out the kids and all that kind of stuff."

Murphy's first Hollyoaks scenes will air later this week.

----------


## moonstorm

I'm interested to see how she does.

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy has admitted that accepting her new job on Hollyoaks was a "difficult" decision.

The actress signed up for the part of Anita Roy's (Saira Choudhry) long-lost mother Eva two months ago - her first major television role in six years.

Speaking on This Morning today, Murphy explained that she was initially wary of making a TV comeback because she knew it would mean less time to spend with her footballer husband Harry Kewell, who is based in Turkey due to his own career commitments.

She commented: "It is a long commute and it has been quite difficult. That's why when the phone call came up and I got the chance to appear on Hollyoaks, it was quite a difficult decision to make.

"Now that I have a job, I have to stay in England. But [Harry's] very supportive of what I do and he knew I wanted to go back to work. "

The mother-of-three added that she relies on Skype to keep in touch with her partner, describing it as a "great invention".

Murphy's first episode of Hollyoaks airs on Channel 4 tonight.

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy has said that the "massive, massive changes" to Hollyoaks may help it compete with other soaps on TV.

The Emmerdale actress was one of the first cast members hired by new series producer Paul Marquess when she was picked to play Anita Roy (Saira Choudhry)'s long-lost mother Eva Strong.

Murphy told DS: "They've got lots of characters in their mid-to-late 30s coming in, which I think is important because not everyone wants to watch kids all the time.

"I know it's a teen soap, but I think if they're going to try to compete with the other soaps they need a few older characters in. Hopefully the changes will be for the better."

Of her own character's upcoming storylines, she added: "I'm still a bit of a mystery because my daughter's just found out that I'm her mother, but it's not until the stuff I'm filming now that my character really comes into her own."

Asked if Eva really wants to reconnect with her daughter, Murphy said: "She's obviously made that effort to go and find her so I think she does.

"She had her when she was very young. To all of a sudden have a 17 or 18-year-old daughter and never had to deal with her before, I think there's going to be a lot of issues.

"Does she really want to be her mum? Does she want to be a friend? Because she's still young herself - there's lots of things like that coming up."

Sheree Murphy is the face of Gala Bingo's World Cup campaign, where Â£250k can be won daily in their nationwide clubs. To play Sheree's dedicated bingo games online or to find your nearest club visit the Gala Bingo website.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks newcomer Sheree Murphy has revealed that she turned down the chance to appear in the soap's 'Babes' calendar.

The actress, who plays Anita Roy's long-lost mother Eva on the teen drama, confessed that she felt too old to strip off for the forthcoming 2011 release.

Speaking to Take 5 magazine, Murphy confessed: "They did ask, but I'll leave it to the younger girls!"

The 34-year-old remarked that her female co-stars have "such good little figures" and are "all toned".

She said: "I would never compare myself to them because I'm ten years older than some of them, I've had three kids and my body has changed. Still, I have upped the game a bit more since joining Hollyoaks."

Murphy recently predicted that Hollyoaks' ongoing revamp will help the show to better compete with rival soaps.

----------


## alan45

Sheree Murphy is to take a break from Hollyoaks due to family commitments,

The actress - who has played Anita Roy's long-lost mother Eva since February - told producer Paul Marquess earlier this year that she would be unable to stick with the soap beyond her original contract.

Murphy had made her decision after learning that her husband Harry Kewell's football career would soon take him to the US. As the couple began making plans for a Stateside move, Hollyoaks bosses started to work on an exit storyline for Eva.

However, as it has since been confirmed that Kewell will remain with his current club Galatasaray for the 2010-2011 football season, the situation has now changed. While Eva will disappear from screens as originally planned, the Hollyoaks team have said that they are already devising a comeback plot for the character.

Speaking of her alter ego's upcoming exit, Murphy commented: "Sadly, because we thought that my husband's football career was going to take us to the States, I was unable to sign another contract with Hollyoaks. However, our circumstances have now changed and I've told Paul that if storylines allow, I would love to continue in the role of Eva.

"Hollyoaks is going from strength to strength under Paul's guidance and I've absolutely loved acting again. Paul has been lovely and I'm very hopeful that the door will be left open."

Paul Marquess added: "I'm a huge fan of Sheree's and I think Eva is a great character who really comes into her own in the next few months. The stuff that viewers will soon see on screen is absolutely hilarious between Eva and an embarrassed Anita.

"Sheree will be taking a little break on screen because of her family commitments, but we're already thinking about how we'll bring her back."

----------

tammyy2j (08-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Thats good news I'm not keen on Eva

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy has announced that she is expecting her fourth child with husband Harry Kewell.

The Hollyoaks and Emmerdale actress revealed that she was pregnant after admitting last year that she and Kewell would like another child.

Murphy, who has 9-year-old Taylor, 6-year-old Ruby and 2-year-old Matilda with the footballer, wrote on Twitter: "Got some exciting news I'd like to share with you all. 

"We are having another baby!! I'm 14 weeks pregnant. Been very sick but I'm very happy."

Murphy has previously insisted that she is "so glad" to have a lower profile than her WAG friends Alex Curran and Coleen Rooney.

However, the 35-year-old has confessed that she has received more attention since signing up to play Eva Strong on Hollyoaks.

----------


## Perdita

Sheree Murphy and Harry Kewell are expecting a baby daughter, according to reports.

The Emmerdale and Hollyoaks star who are relocating to Australia next month with son Taylor and daughters Ruby and Matilda, found out the sex of her fourth child with Kewell recently.

The Herald Sun has claimed that the couple have already told close friends and family that they are having a girl.

After her latest scan, Murphy wrote on her Twitter page: "My scan went so well today...everything is great. I found out the sex but need to tell family and friends first then I'll let you know." She later wrote: "I never found out with the first but I have done now. I can never wait!"

The actress said that although she previously felt like "there's two [babies] in there", she now know that "it's defo (sic) only one", adding that she feels "huge but it's worth it". She also revealed that baby number four will be "the last".

Since Kewell has already left the UK for Australia to join new football club Melbourne Victory, Murphy has revealed that she missed him at the scan appointment. 

She said: "I wish Harry was there with me but I had the next best thing... my mum! I'm rubbish without him. But the kids are keeping me busy."

Murphy also responded to reports of her landing a role in Aussie show Neighbours, saying: "Not sure about Neighbours...I think I'm too pregnant to be in it!"

----------


## alan45

FORMER Emmerdale star Sheree Murphy has had a baby girl, Dolly.

  Sheree took to Twitter soon after the birth on Saturday, saying: "She is a little beauty!! Mummy is shattered!"

Just two days earlier she had tweeted: "Really fed up!!! Excited too though."

Sheree lives in Australia because her hubby – ex-Liverpool footballer Harry Kewell – now plays for Melbourne Victory.

The mum of four was Tricia Dingle in Emmerdale but left in 2003 to spend more time with her family.

----------

